# Strange "lump" on albino frog..



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Just noticed this now. Wasn't like this yesterday from what I can remember...


























What in the world am I dealing with here? Kind of looks like there's a maggot growing out of him but I doubt that's the case...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Woah, that's pretty messed up..really hope you get it figured out soon!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What else was in the tank? Did it eat something large?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Haven't fed him in a couple days actually lol... only thing that he could eat is the plant I have in there, or possibly a rock but I doubt either


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It actually has the shape of the gravel u have there


----------

